# Possible health reasons for visa rejection



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi Guys,

I was going through the forum (and Form 1071i) for all the possible health reasons which can screw up the case. I found a few -

1. Hepatitis
2. HIV/AIDS
3. TB

I read somewhere that a person was denied visa due to diabetes. What other health conditions might result in visa rejection? 

Regards,
Vijay.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

rvijaysubs said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was going through the forum (and Form 1071i) for all the possible health reasons which can screw up the case. I found a few -
> 
> ...


Rejection is due to Terminal illness or serious contagious diseases. There are many but the ones you mentioned are the main ones. 

Diabetes usually is accepted (these days every other person is diabetic, its rare that a diabetic is rejected, that only happens if it is out of control and the person's organs are starting to get damaged. Same with cholesterol if it is controlled you will be fine. Basically as long as you are in control of your disease most people should be ok. 

They also weight in alot of other factors like your age, etc. So young people would have a much better chance of regenerating from a certain disease than an old person.


----------

